# My Project, an 86' 300ZX nonTurbo



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is my project. Just got done working on it all day untill 1am. :crazy: phew'... Here are some pics I took before I started the work. 






























It was dirty, really dirty (looked worse in person). Needs a paint job, paint is faded and peeling. Interior is average for an 86', just dirty too. It sputterd' and stuff, runs fine/better now. Just seems it doesnt want to idle at times.  Cleaned the outside today (took for ever). The motor got cleaned too. Here is what I have done so far. 
~Flushed Motor
~Flushed Radiator
~Spark Plugs (SplitFire TPs)
~Plug Wires
~Distributor Cap
~Distributor Rotor
~New PCV Valve
~Air Filter
~Fuel FIlter
~Oil Filter
& While I had every thing apart I decided to paint some parts under the hood. Dressed it up some. I will get some pics of it tomorrow and put them up.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nice looking Z man, but go back to using the stock spark plugs, the splitfires offer no performance gains, especially in a stock NA motor :thumbup: good luck with her


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

MrFurious said:


> Here is my project. Just got done working on it all day untill 1am. :crazy: phew'... Here are some pics I took before I started the work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice project! I suggest changing your O2's for the idle as well.


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like you will have fun with this one. i would like to see some photos when it is cleaned up.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is an updated pic of the motor. It has suddenly decided not to run though. Hopefully I can get it running soon.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

lol @ painting the injector fan shrowd


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

that poor plenum cover.....now jsut sand off the raised part and it would look HOT!!!

try color matching it, look pretty cool


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> now jsut sand off the raised part and it would look HOT!!!
> 
> try color matching it, look pretty cool


 I thought about that sanding idea. I may just do that later. And funny story about the color I got. Seems that no matter what high temp resistant red color I bought it was an orangey red. So I finally just used one.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> I thought about that sanding idea. I may just do that later. And funny story about the color I got. Seems that no matter what high temp resistant red color I bought it was an orangey red. So I finally just used one.


what i did was use a blue high temp for a primer, and then got a normal touch up color that closely matched my car and used that ontop of the high temp

but then i said screw it and had the whole thing polished, but i'm prolly gonna get another one and try the color matching again


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Yours looks great. I plan on doing more work on the car, going turbo. But for now I was just wanting to have it running while I save and get all of the parts I need for going turbo. I also plan on painting the car black soon. So under the hood I was wanting red and black. Was going to paint all of the other stuff when I tear it down. Valve covers black, intake manifold black, few other odds and end black & red. And AMZ has a colored hose kit that they make for these. So Hoping it will look all purdy' under there once finished.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Lol, the funny thing is that the plenum doesn't really do anything except look nice.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I've got my old mani cover still, says *TURBO 3000* on it. I might cough it up, for the right price.....


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I've got my old mani cover still, says *TURBO 3000* on it. I might cough it up, for the right price.....


If you still have it when I get my Turbo on, I might just buy it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> If you still have it when I get my Turbo on, I might just buy it.


I'll post a pic when I get time...... :crazy:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I'll post a pic when I get time...... :crazy:












:thumbup:


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Okay, well, I definately win this one...

Painted black w/ brushed aluminum look on raised portions

Signed at Zcon04 in LA by Mr. K, John Morton, and Steve Millen











Sorry for the shitty pic.

If you want to look at all of my zcon pics and/or other things signed, they're on my black Z's site on my cardomain page... www.cardomain.com/id/ok85zx


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Cool it guys!


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Here are some pics of it after I cleaned it as I had promised. 








































The sun was getting low, making it difficult to get decent pics. Of course it looks better under the sun, but here these are. Now if I could only get it running again.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Very nice, I like the burgundy color on those cars. Most favorite color of those is black, followed by the Shiro white...


----------



## JimBobWay (Nov 11, 2005)

This is cool. My future son-in-law finnaly brought his car here from Texas. It's identical to the one being shown. I have a lot of cleaning up to do to get it to this stage. I really don't know how he was able to drive it here, it barely runs. Neadless to say, I'll be reading this area for tips on getting it running good. My son said it was running hot all the way here. Dang, it's barely running! THis looks like a fun car so I'm hoping to do it up right.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I am in the middle of doing a timing belt job on it. Changing all of the belts actually, plus the valve cover gaskets. I spent all day working and running around to find tools and parts, I stopped just before I put the new belt on because the sun dropped and it was about to get cold. "burrr"









I also am doing some more painting as you can see below...









Keeping this thing at TDC can be a hassle, especially when you keep needing to remove the crank shaft bolt and have to pop the starter to do so.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

why do u remove the starter to remove the crank pully? jam a screw driver in each cam gear like the workshops do, dodgy but nothing will break or move, get a strong arm and with a quick motion crack it really fast, if u do it slow it'll just move everything


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dales86t said:


> why do u remove the starter to remove the crank pully? jam a screw driver in each cam gear like the workshops do, dodgy but nothing will break or move, get a strong arm and with a quick motion crack it really fast, if u do it slow it'll just move everything


Dropping the starter takes about 30 seconds and is the single most effective way. It doesn't require you to have tension on the new belt when you go to torque the bolt back on.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I didn't pull my starter. Just stuck it in gear. One of the advantages of a 5-spd.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Here are some pics of it after I cleaned it as I had promised.
> The sun was getting low, making it difficult to get decent pics. Of course it looks better under the sun, but here these are. Now if I could only get it running again.


Car looks a ton better. Try using some polish on the paint. I bet most of that oxidation will come out and the paint will really shine.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> I didn't pull my starter. Just stuck it in gear. One of the advantages of a 5-spd.


I didnt think about putting it in gear. "duh" :loser: heheh' thanks!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> I didnt think about putting it in gear. "duh" :loser: heheh' thanks!


If I remember right, I put it in 3rd gear and pulled the E-brake. Didn't budge an inch and I was using a 30" breaker bar. Don't forget to put it back in neutral when lining the timing marks up...... Also, don't forget about what the FSM says about removing the cam followers. Makes it one heck of a lot easier to line the marks up, for sure. You only need to undo the followers on one side, not both. I did the easier side......


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

here is where I stopped tonight...









slowly but surely getting the job done.The belt and tensioner wasnt difficult. The lines on the belt really makes it easier. The belt I pulled off was loose, but everything was inline. So no slippage of the belt has happened (well if it did slip it was no more than a tooth or two). After some paint, and sanding the plenium cover, it looks like it will hopefully look clean.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Long as you are in there, you might as well do every seal and hose on the front of the engine. I also did the cam seals. You'll have the crank pulley off, do the front main seal behind it. I polished up the crank with emery paper where it runs inside the seal, to prevent the new seal from being torn up by old deposits. I also replaced the small hose that runs from the top of the water pump to the intake manifold. If that one breaks when the engine is all together, it can be a PITA to get to. Do it now before you _have_ to do it. 

Get a new T-belt tensioner pulley. In fact, at around $40 that will be your biggest expense.....

Do all that stuff now, because with luck you won't be doing it for another 60,000 miles. And I don't think a lot of those seals and hoses are going to last to 120,000+.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I wanted to do all of the seals. But I ran out of cash. I have already gone way over budget and could not afford the tools needed and the seels  . I thought about it, but realized I didnt have everything needed to do that job. No sign of leakage, so I hope they last till next time. I went ahead and replaced all belts and many hoses and the valve cover gaskets. Mechanicly it is solid. But now it doesnt want to start. So I assume I have some kind of electronic problem.  After putting it all back together I tried to start it and it just barely stumbled for a sec, but never again. I pulled the #1 plug before I tried to start it and it was wet with gas it seemed. But I aint' for sure if I just happened to get gas on it when I pulled it out.??? Here is a pic of it all put back together.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like it seriously got flooded out. Have you tried pushing the gas pedal all the way to the floor while starting it. That'll help clear the flooding somewhat.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

It's not an electrical problem, I don't know why you think that.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

*hmm*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the pic it looks like you don't have your coil wire hooked up to your distributer...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lostmenoggin said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the pic it looks like you don't have your coil wire hooked up to your distributer...


he does have it connected


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> It's not an electrical problem, I don't know why you think that.


Then do tell us what it is, oh great one.  If you have the secret formula, please share. Otherwise don't make useless posts.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

lostmenoggin said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the pic it looks like you don't have your coil wire hooked up to your distributer...


It is connected in the newest pic, and it is now.


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

Nope... There is no wire connected to the #4 plug connector on the distributer in the picture. You can even see a vacuum hose running behind it.. If there was a plug wire connected you wouldn't be able to see that. I'm just going off of what I see in the pic.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

The #4 plug wire is really long. But it is connected.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Then do tell us what it is, oh great one.  If you have the secret formula, please share. Otherwise don't make useless posts.



Dude, he's getting spark and fuel, how can it be electrical?

The secret formula lies in something that one of us has already told him, he's just making it harder than it is... needs someone local with a Z to come check it out for him. I'm sure it's something simple it's just not diagnoseable over the internet.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

OK85NA2T said:


> Dude, he's getting spark and fuel, how can it be electrical?


??? I am at loss for words for that statement.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no i think this has gotten to the point where u need to find either someone with a trailer or a tow truck and take it to a shop, this problem will probably not be solved by you, its time to get a professionals opinion


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> Dude, he's getting spark and fuel, how can it be electrical?
> 
> The secret formula lies in something that one of us has already told him, he's just making it harder than it is... needs someone local with a Z to come check it out for him. I'm sure it's something simple it's just not diagnoseable over the internet.


You just said it's undiagnosable, but you know for sure he's getting spark and fuel?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh' Yee' of little faith... 

I have finally found the problem! But I dunno if it is the injector or the ECU. One injector is clicking loudly and dumping a bunch of fuel. It will even cause my fuel pressure guage to drop like 10psi or so every time it clicks. My plugs were wet thats why I couldnt get it to start. I pulled them today and cleaned them. Then left the plug holes empty so the gas would evaporate. Got it started, sounded great for a second, like new. But when I stepped on the peddle, it fouled a plug. So I stuck my head under the hood as it idled and could hear a clicking. Not like all 6 injectors clicking though, one was clicking loudly. And I noticed that every time it clicked the fuel pressure really droped, the needle on the guage was jiggling. So... eather my ECU is malfunctioning, or an injector is. Anyone know how to figure out which one it is?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Oh' Yee' of little faith...
> 
> I have finally found the problem! But I dunno if it is the injector or the ECU. One injector is clicking loudly and dumping a bunch of fuel. It will even cause my fuel pressure guage to drop like 10psi or so every time it clicks. My plugs were wet thats why I couldnt get it to start. I pulled them today and cleaned them. Then left the plug holes empty so the gas would evaporate. Got it started, sounded great for a second, like new. But when I stepped on the peddle, it fouled a plug. So I stuck my head under the hood as it idled and could hear a clicking. Not like all 6 injectors clicking though, one was clicking loudly. And I noticed that every time it clicked the fuel pressure really droped, the needle on the guage was jiggling. So... eather my ECU is malfunctioning, or an injector is. Anyone know how to figure out which one it is?


test every injector, and good job


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I could test every injector with a Multi-Meter. But I figure it would pass that test because it is opening, just for too long.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> I could test every injector with a Multi-Meter. But I figure it would pass that test because it is opening, just for too long.


might be getting stuck open, might jsut need a good cleaning


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

yeah', it was drivable... (thats why I am thinkin' ECU) But now its not, the plugs wont stay dry long enough to get injector cleaner through it. The more I think about it, the more I am thinkin' ECU. But I dont want to replace the ECU if I dont have to. Especially when I will just replace it again soon when I go turbo.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> You just said it's undiagnosable, but you know for sure he's getting spark and fuel?



I was saying that because he was saying it... he told us that he had checked his plugs and wires and made sure they were firing, and told us that the plugs were wet... that would mean there is fuel and spark, correct?

Also, reply to MrFurious post... So you finally pulled the plugs and checked them like we told you to along time ago? GJ, hope you get it worked out




EDIT: Now what you do is go through the troubleshooting steps of why your car would be running really rich. FSM, Haynes, etc..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

OK85NA2T said:


> I was saying that because he was saying it... he told us that he had checked his plugs and wires and made sure they were firing, and told us that the plugs were wet... that would mean there is fuel and spark, correct?
> 
> Also, reply to MrFurious post... So you finally pulled the plugs and checked them like we told you to along time ago? GJ, hope you get it worked out
> 
> ...


Wet from fuel possibly, but also maybe oil. Diagnosing by remote, we don't really know for sure, do we...... And who knows if he has spark on all 6 plugs, or even if the engine hasn't jumped time. I hate diagnosing cars with symptoms like these over the net, could be any one of 50 things to check for.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Diagnosing fuel injected cars is a pain, period. So many little electronic things that can all cause similar problems, and no way to know for sure which one it is. That is the biggest problem with FI. You could end up replacing 10 things before you replace what the problem is. They need to minimize what is being put on these cars (FI could be alot simpler) or have a way of knowing when anything malfuntions (NEWS FLASH! the OBD standard doesnt work!). I could go on and on about how FI has gotten redicuals, but I wont. Although, FI does have its pluses, but what a hassle.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Diagnosing fuel injected cars is a pain, period. So many little electronic things that can all cause similar problems, and no way to know for sure which one it is. That is the biggest problem with FI. You could end up replacing 10 things before you replace what the problem is. They need to minimize what is being put on these cars (FI could be alot simpler) or have a way of knowing when anything malfuntions (NEWS FLASH! the OBD standard doesnt work!). I could go on and on about how FI has gotten redicuals, but I wont. Although, FI does have its pluses, but what a hassle.


And the sad part is, the Z31 has one of the simplest EFI systems..... The only thing simpler would be TB injection.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

For the most part, yeah'. But a couple of things it has that alot dont, are things that I think were put on with the turbo in mind. Like the rising rate regulator system, but that is understandable. Still havent figured out the need for an air regulator, but that may be emissions junk. Which is their attempt to pass emission tests. But really, all you need is pump, injectors, & ECU... But thats another thread...


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> For the most part, yeah'. But a couple of things it has that alot dont, are things that I think were put on with the turbo in mind. Like the rising rate regulator system, but that is understandable. Still havent figured out the need for an air regulator, but that may be emissions junk. Which is their attempt to pass emission tests. But really, all you need is pump, injectors, & ECU... But thats another thread...



It's to help control the idle... see how the car idles cold at startup when you remove it. it's okay, not too bad, but definately noticeable. I've removed mine, just turn the idle up a little and it's ok.


----------

